# South of Destin - Sunday



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

Repost - sorry if duplicate. I don't see where my first post stuck. 

I ran the Palmetto South for our first trolling hours of this year. Wanted to get a chance at a stickfish and just have something to pull on the line. Ran from Destin to the Ozark. Put lines in - decent amount of bait, frigate birds working the water, blue/green and clean. We immediately had a sailfish up on the left short - dropped back, nothing....back to trolling speed and he is back....drop back and came tight. We got 4-5 jumps out of him before he did a cartwheel and spit the Islander. We stayed in that area for about 45 minutes with no other bites and decided to troll south. The water was a blended blue-green and got better the further south we got. About 40 miles south of Destin we got a nice (probably wahoo) bite that strongly brought the right long down, pulled 10 feet of drag and then was gone. Bait was cut in half by something with teeth. We saw some scattered lines and continued to head south. no more trolling bites.

We then pulled up on a rock. We caught 4 Jacks up to probably 40 lbs and a 25 lb blackfin. Probably the biggest 2 jacks of the day were stolen by the man who then circled the boat and shut down the bite there. 

I had to be home a bit early, so we got on the props and headed north...and am glad we left when we did. The storms in Destin were ridiculous and the very minute we got the boat in the slip it broke loose with heavy rain, lightning, etc. 

Some others can post pics. I don't have my camera with me today.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats alright, it was as good the second time around as the first. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

I still don't feel like this new site has it all together. Dissappearing posts and very difficult to post pics...hopefully it gets fixed.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I believe there might be a few bugs still, but I can't throw the baby out with the bath water. This was my first forum joined so I will stick around and try to be part of the solution not the problem.


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

true, true...


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

thx for the post.....


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for the quality post. Lots of good information. Hoping we will be able to get out there this weekend and give it a shot.


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

I know we all had a good time. we had the fish fired up on that rock with the music cranked up. It was fun.


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

My left bicep feels like its still ripped in half from that first AJ I hooked up with. Great trip with a good bunch of guys. Im ready for another!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

bombtosser said:


> I know we all had a good time. we had the fish fired up on that rock with the music cranked up. It was fun.





Offshore-911 said:


> My left bicep feels like its still ripped in half from that first AJ I hooked up with. Great trip with a good bunch of guys. Im ready for another!


You two are just light weights. Let me at em!!!


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

If we can find the same bait we did Sunday, we will go out deeper Labor Day....if you really want to torture yourself.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

atlantacapt said:


> If we can find the same bait we did Sunday, we will go out deeper Labor Day....if you really want to torture yourself.


No thanks, I would rather sandpaper a wildcats rear end than fight a big aj on a big boat rod. I don't mind with a jigging stick, but boat rods are for the birds. Been there, done that, and have the t shirt to prove it.


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

You know Im in...its painful but fun!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

atlantacapt said:


> I still don't feel like this new site has it all together. Dissappearing posts and very difficult to post pics...hopefully it gets fixed.


I can't get a single picture to upload. Is there some sort of trick??


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

yes...pray to the forum gods. the picture processor on this new forum just plain sucks. no other way to describe it...


----------



## handfull (May 8, 2009)

glad you got out - never did make it out myself, boat still in shop. hope to get it out and also fish labor day wkend - we should coordinate if we are gonna be in the same area - being unemployed AND no boat really sucks!!!!!


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

Souded like fun. Glad you got some action. I was moving furniture into our new place Sat and Sun. Wish I was fishing. Those storms were rough and the lightning was unreal. Glad you made it back in safe.:thumbup:


----------

